# Windows 7 + Asus P5K



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey,

Just installed Windows 7 on my Raptor and the disc that came with my motherboard isn't compatible. This means i can't install the network drivers.

What do i do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2009)

Look on Asus's website for compatable drivers?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2009)

1.) Get the latest Vista/7 drivers from ASUS's site, put them on a flash drive or burn them to a CD, and install them.

2.) Use device manager to point manually load the driver files off the CD that came with the motherboard.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea, but i don't know what im looking for.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

I assume it's a Marvell Yukon gigabit?

if its then go here for the driver

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2009)

Install Vista drivers in Vista compatability mode. I had to do that for my X-Fi and Chipset drivers.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks everyone. I got it working.

Quick replies as usual


----------

